# XMEYE viewing cameras on sony smart fone



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi,

I used the add on xmeye on my snartphone for the last 8-9 months with no problem. Now it does not connrct & keeps saying continously "executing please wait" with flashing dots.

Any help will be appreciated. .....thanx .........nick


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

You'd probably have better luck contacting them directly: http://xmeye.co.in/contact-us.html


----------



## nichos (Mar 30, 2009)

SpywareDr said:


> You'd probably have better luck contacting them directly: http://xmeye.co.in/contact-us.html


Thanx, I have their instructions which I always have applied.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)




----------

